# PS4 optical Audio to X-FI Titanium 5.1



## TornadoCore (Jun 7, 2016)

Hello All

Is there a way to output ps4 5.1 audio to X-Fi titanium spidf in  and output it to my 7.1 pxc speakers throught my sound card , please help


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 7, 2016)

There r cables u can try.

Link: 1M DIGITAL 3.5MM TO TOSLINK OPTICAL DIGITAL SPDIF AUDIO CABLE LEAD
Link: 2M Digital 3.5mm to Toslink Optical Digital SPDIF Audio Cable Lead





Or small adapters

Link: Optical 3.5mm Female to Standard Digital Toslink Male Audio Adapter SPDIF








Link: TosLink Optical Cable Lead Adapter to 3.5mm Mini TOS Jack Plug Adaptor SPDIF






I think these might be the cheapest u can find to try since ur card should have spdif in.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jun 7, 2016)

I have done that with my ps2. There should  not be any other changes from that.


----------



## TornadoCore (Jun 8, 2016)

I have the cable . But the sound card only read the signal when it,s pcm stream and its only 2 channels not six . Can any body help me with this issue or thats the sound card capability and cannot be changed ?

Also you said you have done it on ps2 was it sox channel audio or just stereo 2 channel ?


----------



## KingPing (Jun 8, 2016)

Hi

I used to have my PS3 connected this way to my PC. PS3 to Titanium HD or a Xonar DX though optical spidf.

You can only output stereo, it's not the sound card (don't bother buying a new one), but a limitation of how DD and DTS works.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 8, 2016)

you're going to need something to decode 5.1 DD/DTS audio to analogue... which basically means an audio receiver.


----------



## TornadoCore (Jun 8, 2016)

So is it impossible for the sound card to do that .i mean to read the signal as 5.1 channel ?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 8, 2016)

TornadoCore said:


> So is it impossible for the sound card to do that .i mean to read the signal as 5.1 channel ?



pretty much, yes.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jun 8, 2016)

Mussels said:


> pretty much, yes.



It was possible using older creative drivers... but after being UAA compilant the thing broke down.  They could decode dolby and DTS.


----------



## TornadoCore (Jun 8, 2016)

Ia it a driver limitation or hardware ?


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jun 8, 2016)

TornadoCore said:


> Ia it a driver limitation or hardware ?



Driver. You can poke up a dual boot using old XP and old X-FI drivers and they will perform just superb!


----------



## TornadoCore (Jun 8, 2016)

But I want to be on windows 10?

Is there any solution on windows 10 ?



Ferrum Master said:


> It was possible using older creative drivers... but after being UAA compilant the thing broke down.  They could decode dolby and DTS.
> 
> View attachment 75316



The tap is for output not input !


----------



## INSTG8R (Jun 8, 2016)

Please stop double/triple posting. Use the edit or multi quote.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 9, 2016)

in windows 10, you simply cant.

you're going to need to get a proper audio receiver.


----------



## TornadoCore (Jun 9, 2016)

Can you recommend to me some sound cards ?


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 9, 2016)

TornadoCore said:


> Can you recommend to me some sound cards ?



Most sound cards will not do this, I don't think.  You will need an audio receiver of some kind, which is independent of your PC.


----------



## emanresu (Nov 13, 2021)

Just FYI - I have working drivers with the SPDIF decoder for latest Windows 10, working on Creative SoundBlaster X-Fi Fatal1ty PCI card (with bay).


----------

